# need help choosing food



## xsax (Jan 16, 2010)

right due to being on a lil budget im being forced of choosing between
exceed dog food from sams or kirklands which would u recommend...


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

SAMS CLUB DOG FOOD

- I am not sure which brand you are speaking about that Sam's Club has so please give me a type of food.

List of the Brands Sam's Club carries

COSTCO DOG FOOD (KIRKLANDS SIGNATURE RANGE)

- Chicken, Rice & Vegetable Adult: Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, cracked pearl barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and vitamin E), egg product, beet pulp, potatoes, fish meal, flaxseed, natural flavor, brewers dried yeast, millet, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, carrots, peas, kelp, apples, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

- Lamb and Rice Adult: Lamb,lamb meal, whole grain brown rice, rice flour, white rice, egg product, cracked pearl barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and Vitamin E), beet pulp, potatoes, fish meal, flaxseed, natural flavor, brewers dried yeast, carrots, peas, kelp, apples, dried skim milk, cranberry powder,potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, taurine, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulphate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite (source of vitamin k activity), riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

- Super Premium Puppy Chicken, Rice and Vegetable : Chicken,chicken meal,whole grain brown rice, cracked pearled barley, egg product, beet pulp, chicken fat(preserved with mixed tocopherols and Vitamin E), potatoes,fish meal, flaxseed,natural flavors, brewers dried yeast, millet, potassium chloride, salt, choline, carrots, peas, kelp, apples, dried skim milk, cranberry powder,salmon oil (a source of DHA), rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

My only problem with Kirkland is the MILLET.. otherwise a decent food for the price and for someone thats on a budget.


----------



## rednose504 (Jan 10, 2010)

i believe kirklands on dogfoodanalysis.com got a 3 star out of six stars. i personally go with raw , its pretty cheap if you know what to llook for and i can add fresh ingredients. but persoanlly i would go with the kirklands. check out Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

If you want decent and cheap go with Kirklands (costco) or Sam's Club brand (and easy by the way). Both are 3* dog food.

If you're near a feed store check with them on 3* Diamond Naturals (Naturals ONLY) or 6* Taste of the Wild (More expensive). you can good search "Dog food ratings" and get the LIST of food.

Just all depends on your pocket book. I feed Jonezie Diamond Naturals right now and will continue on it because it keeps her lean AND I throw and Egg and raw food in occasionally for coat and health reasons.


----------



## xsax (Jan 16, 2010)

ya i think im goin with kirklands and with some raw/veggies


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

I do Diamond Naturals is priced great and the pups love it. I pay 24 dollars for 40 lbs. I used to feed Diamond High performance but they started to pack on some weight.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i switched from orijen to canidae because of the prices. orijen may be good but my boy doesnt seem to enjoy it... jmo


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Both are good foods for the price. I personally like the Kirkland. We fed it for a year, and the dogs looked great on it. We tried the Exceed from Sams and it was good too, but IMO the coats were better on Kirklands.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I was feeding wellness to my pup and switch to kirkland. It was half the cost for 3 times the food and I have read great reviews, she's been doing good on it.


----------

